# Der Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft? ;-)

## slick

Wie ich grad zur Mittagspause am Kiosk stehe, höre ich zufällig das Gespräch von zwei Herren (geschätzte 50-60) mit die technisch versiert diskutierten. Ich kann es leider nicht komplett wiedergeben, aber es war schon recht witzig anzuhören und jetzt muß ich das einfach mal rauslassen  :Wink: 

(Es geht um den Kauf eines Laptop von einem der beiden)

 *Quote:*   

> A: "Und was für einen Bildschirm nehm ich jetzt?"
> 
> B: [deutet eine Größe auf der Tischplatte an] "Nimm auf jeden Fall 17 Zoll, das andere ist zu klein"
> 
> A: [zeigt etwa 25 cm auf der Tischplatte] "Also so groß? Ich will so groß!"
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> B: "Und Hauptspeicher ... mindestens 512 ... besser ist Du nimmst aber direkt gleich ein Megabyte." 

 

Der hat halt die Worte von Bill Gates, dass ein Rechner nur 512Kbyte braucht, noch in Erinnerung...

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wie ich grad zur Mittagspause am Kiosk stehe, höre ich zufällig das Gespräch von zwei Herren (geschätzte 50-60) mit die technisch versiert diskutierten. Ich kann es leider nicht komplett wiedergeben, aber es war schon recht witzig anzuhören und jetzt muß ich das einfach mal rauslassen 
> 
> (Es geht um den Kauf eines Laptop von einem der beiden)
> 
>  *Quote:*   A: "Und was für einen Bildschirm nehm ich jetzt?"
> ...

 

Bedanken wir uns bei der Axel-Springer AG und Bertelsmann: Haltet das Volk dumm, dann macht es auch keine Zicken...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bedanken wir uns bei der Axel-Springer AG und Bertelsmann: Haltet das Volk dumm, dann macht es auch keine Zicken...

 

Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Ich finde das, was die Herren da miteinander besprochen haben gar nicht mal so übel. Oder glaubst du Bild und co sind daran schuld, dass die Leute Kilo-, Mega- und Gigabyte durcheinander bringen? Ich erlebe es immer wieder, dass Leute, welche zwar täglich mit dem Computer arbeiten die einfachsten Dinge aber nicht benennen können oder Kilo- und Gigabyte durcheinander bringen.

Die Datenangaben interessieren die meisten Leute eh nur beim Kauf. (Der hier hat 512MB der hier hat 1024MB RAM. Der mit 1024MB ist besser, da mehr!) Später interessiert das alles nicht mehr, wenn einfach alles funktioniert.

Meiner Meinung nach haben wir IT'ler eh alle einen veritablen Dachschaden. Klar, für uns ist es wichtig, dass wir mit "free" sehen können ob nun 180KB oder 180MB SWAP verbraucht werden oder dass wir mit einem "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo" sehen, dass der Rechner mmx und sse unterstützt (oder eben nicht). Aber den Endanwender interessiert sowas nicht die Bohne. Warum sollte es ihn auch? Mich interessiert schliesslich auch nicht ob mein Auto ein Benzin/Luft Gemisch von so und soviel Prozent hat. Hauptsache es fährt...

Der einzige Unterschied zu meinem Auto und meinem Computer besteht darin, dass ich das Benzin/Luft Gemisch nur mit entsprechender SW/HW verändern kann, während bei einem PC jeder Depp ins BIOS, die Systemsteuerung, die Registry oder ins /etc Verzeichnis kann...   :Shocked: 

Meiner Meinung nach müsste man Computer wie Autos konzipieren. Wer an den Innereien herumspielen will, der muss auch Ahnung davon haben und an Software oder Hardware kommen um das überhaupt durchführen zu können (Sei es nun durch selber zusammenbasteln / Compilieren) oder kaufen. Wer diese SW/HW benutzt, verliert dann jedoch jegliche Garantie an dem Gerät.

Just my 2 Cents   :Wink: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Gestaunt habe ich bei

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings von 100 Leuten die einen Laptop kaufen müssen 10 ihr Gerät wieder einschicken weils kaputt ist. Aber das ist normal, mußt halt Glück haben. 

 

Das dies so klaglos hingenommen wurde. Ich dachte immer Leute in dem Alter würden dann sagen: "Dann kauf ich eben ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt mit dem mir das nicht passiert." Aber nein, es wird einfach akzeptiert. Es scheint so als würden viele den Computer als "mysthisches" Objekt verstehen bei dem es normal ist das er spontan kaputt geht oder nicht mehr will. Wie oft hört man schon die Ausrede "Der Computer wollte mal wieder nicht" und das klingt dann so als wäre es das normalste auf der Welt.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied zu meinem Auto und meinem Computer besteht darin, dass ich das Benzin/Luft Gemisch nur mit entsprechender SW/HW verändern kann, während bei einem PC jeder Depp ins BIOS, die Systemsteuerung, die Registry oder ins /etc Verzeichnis kann...  
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach müsste man Computer wie Autos konzipieren. Wer an den Innereien herumspielen will, der muss auch Ahnung davon haben und an Software oder Hardware kommen um das überhaupt durchführen zu können (Sei es nun durch selber zusammenbasteln / Compilieren) oder kaufen. Wer diese SW/HW benutzt, verliert dann jedoch jegliche Garantie an dem Gerät.
> ...

 

Naja, so kann man das nicht sagen, jeder Idiot kann nen Schraubenschlüssel in die Hand nehmen und die Bremsen/Auspuff/whatever abschrauben oder modifizieren aber das tut (hoffentlich) keiner, da man sich damit evtl in Lebensgefahr begibt. Außerdem gibts ja nen TÜV. N TÜV für PC's wäre allerdings nett  :Wink: 

achja... verdammt... für meine Bekannten bin ich ja der PC-TÜV  :S

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es scheint so als würden viele den Computer als "mysthisches" Objekt verstehen bei dem es normal ist das er spontan kaputt geht oder nicht mehr will.
> 
> 

 

Richtig, und wenn der Zauberkasten einem bösen Voodoo Zauber zum Opfer gefallen ist, hat natürlich keiner was gemacht

----------

## manuels

 *slick wrote:*   

> Es scheint so als würden viele den Computer als "mysthisches" Objekt verstehen bei dem es normal ist das er spontan kaputt geht oder nicht mehr will.

 Aber hallo!

Da kommen Leute daher, die ihren Rechner nur für Internet & Word brauchen, und holen sich einen neuen, weil der 3 Jahre alte Rechner zu langsam sei (weil da eben zig Viren und Spywares drauf sind).

----------

## musv

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Aber hallo!
> 
> Da kommen Leute daher, die ihren Rechner nur für Internet & Word brauchen, und holen sich einen neuen, weil der 3 Jahre alte Rechner zu langsam sei (weil da eben zig Viren und Spywares drauf sind).

 

Und? Dann laß sie doch. Das treibt die HW-Entwicklung voran.

3 kleine Geschichten, warum ich mich nicht mehr aufreg:

1. Ich hatte ein Auslandssemester in Südkorea gemacht. Mein Zimmermitbewohner hatte ein Notebook doppelt so schnell wie meins und ziemlich neu. Die Leute dort kennen/nutzen weder Firefox, noch irgendeine andere Alternativsoftware zum Microsoft-Standardangebot (Mediaplayer, MSN, usw.). Eines schönen Tages hab ich ihm mal Opera gezeigt mit Mouse Gestures, Tabs, usw. Er war (verhalten) begeistert. Habs installiert, er war noch mehr begeistert, daß es den sogar auf koreanisch gab. 3 Tage später kam er zu mir, er habe den Opera deinstalliert, weil sein ganzer Rechner dadurch langsamer geworden sei. Nach kurzer Überprüfung hab ich in den diversern Windows-Autostarts 2 Virenkiller, 1 Antispywareprogramm, 1 Virus, 5 Programme, die nicht mehr installiert waren und noch mehr gefunden. Das Thema Opera war damit gestorben. Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das isst er nicht.

2. Besuch bei meiner Freundin (leider noch Fernbeziehung):

Beim Starten ihres Rechners poppen erstmal MSN, ICQ, Skype und diverse andere Programme auf. Als treuer Linux-User hab ich erstmal einen dummen Kommentar losgelassen, wie sie mit so einer Katastrophe überhaupt arbeiten kann. Aber sie kann, und sie will es so.

3. Der Windoof-Desktop meines Schwagers ist voll mit Icons. Voll bedeutet, daß man kaum noch das Hintergrundbild sieht. Das Hintergrundbild ist dabei noch so farb- und detailreich gewählt, daß sich auch die Icons nicht wirklich vom Hintergrund absetzen. Als ich ein Update eines Programmes machte und dadurch ein paar Icons vom Desktop verschwanden, war er ganz aufgewühlt, da wir nicht mehr nachvollziehen konnten, welches Icon jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden war. Und das war wichtig für ihn.

Was hab ich aus den Sachen gelernt?

 Aufregen ist zwecklos. Damit schafft man sich nur unnötigen Ärger. 

 Die Einrichtung des Systems und das System selber muß den Leuten gefallen, die damit arbeiten - und nicht mir. Und wenn die das so wollen, ist das ok so.

 Wenn mich irgendjemand fragt, ob ich mal nachsehen könnte, weil es ein Problem mit dem Rechner gibt, dann mach ich nur das Allernötigste, auch wenn's quick & dirty ist. Mit gutem Willen macht man für andere mehr kaputt und schafft sich nur unnötige Arbeit und unnötigen Ärger. Ich vergreif mich so wenig wie möglich an anderer Leute Rechner.

 Und sich über die Unwissenheit von Anderen aufzuregen oder lustig zu machen (MB <-> GB, Bildschirm in Tischplattengröße, usw.) ist arrogant und unangebracht. Diese Leute haben wahrscheinlich auch Fähigkeiten und Wissen, wo wir im Vergleich dazu wie Trottel wirken. 

----------

## manuels

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Aber hallo!
> 
> Da kommen Leute daher, die ihren Rechner nur für Internet & Word brauchen, und holen sich einen neuen, weil der 3 Jahre alte Rechner zu langsam sei (weil da eben zig Viren und Spywares drauf sind). 
> 
> Und? Dann laß sie doch. Das treibt die HW-Entwicklung voran.
> ...

 

Tut mir leid, aber diese Situtation finde ich nicht ok. Computernutzer werden von Programmen (auch UNIX-Programmen) zum Narren gehalten. Ist doch klar, dass die Mehrheit da keinen Bock hat, sich in die zu komplexen Programme hineinzudenken.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn mich irgendjemand fragt, ob ich mal nachsehen könnte, weil es ein Problem mit dem Rechner gibt, dann mach ich nur das Allernötigste, auch wenn's quick & dirty ist. Mit gutem Willen macht man für andere mehr kaputt und schafft sich nur unnötige Arbeit und unnötigen Ärger. Ich vergreif mich so wenig wie möglich an anderer Leute Rechner. 

 Diese Einstellung sollte ich mir auch mal zu eigen machen. Manchmal sind da Sachen, die kann man einfach nicht "unrepariert" lassen   :Twisted Evil: , auch wenn es mir weniger Arbeit machen würde und dem PC-Eigner im Prinzip egal ist.

----------

## SinoTech

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Diese Leute haben wahrscheinlich auch Fähigkeiten und Wissen, wo wir im Vergleich dazu wie Trottel wirken. 
> 
> [/list]

 

Klar, aber auch die werden mit Sicherheit hin und wieder über uns "Trottel" herziehen. Solange man es nicht übertreibt, macht das ganze nämlich Spaß   :Twisted Evil: 

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> A: "Und wie ist das jetzt mit der Grafikkarte?"
> ...

 

Da muss ich beim nächsten Notebook kauf unbedingt mal drauf achten  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Erinnert mich an die "Orientierungsstufenzeit" in der man noch die "String"-Taste hatte   :Laughing: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit gutem Willen macht man für andere mehr kaputt und schafft sich nur unnötige Arbeit und unnötigen Ärger.

 

ja ja, das ist mir auch oft passiert. Ich bin kein Technicker mehr für meine Freunde/Bekannte (außer einem, der wirklich 0 Ahnung hat und außer mir niemanden sonst fragen kann). Wennes läuft, dann bist der Held, wenn es nicht läuft, dann würden die Besitzer dich schlagen und öfters kannst du nichts dafür.

Ansonsten bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Auch STiGMaTas Beitrag finde ich konstruktiv, für den Alter beider Herren finde ich das Gespräch sogar fachkundig geführt, wüsste ich nicht, was da zu lachen gibt

----------

## b3cks

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   
> 
> Mit gutem Willen macht man für andere mehr kaputt und schafft sich nur unnötige Arbeit und unnötigen Ärger. 
> 
> ja ja, das ist mir auch oft passiert. Ich bin kein Technicker mehr für meine Freunde/Bekannte (außer einem, der wirklich 0 Ahnung hat und außer mir niemanden sonst fragen kann). Wennes läuft, dann bist der Held, wenn es nicht läuft, dann würden die Besitzer dich schlagen und öfters kannst du nichts dafür.

 

Zumal, wenn du einmal geholfen hast und es alles klappt, bist du der bloody tech support auf Lebenszeit!

----------

## Louisdor

Ich finde es immer wieder nur erstaunlich, dass viele "Arbeitskollegen" grosse Probleme haben, berufliche, bzw. fachliche Dinge auf ihrem Rechner zu erledigen!

Sie kommen mit den einfachsten Dingen nicht klar, haben keine Ahnung. Kommen sie dann nach Hause, steht da die voll aufgerüstete (gekaufte) Kiste, mit Spielen ohne Ende und sie läuft! Da kennen sie dann die verstecktesten Tastenkombinationen etc. ... Egal wie alt die sind!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## manuels

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zumal, wenn du einmal geholfen hast und es alles klappt, bist du der bloody tech support auf Lebenszeit!

 

Jo, und ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit Einfuehrung und Durchsetzung von Windows Vista aus dieser Rolle entziehen kann.

Ich kenn das OS nicht und hab auch keinen bock mich darein zu denken. (aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   
> 
> Zumal, wenn du einmal geholfen hast und es alles klappt, bist du der bloody tech support auf Lebenszeit! 
> 
> Jo, und ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit Einfuehrung und Durchsetzung von Windows Vista aus dieser Rolle entziehen kann.
> ...

 

Ich kenn XP nur soweit, dass ich es starte um mein Lernprogramm für Medzin zu starten.

Und trotzdem werd ich von allen angequatscht: 

Hier du, du kennst dich doch so gut mit PCs aus.

-Mit PCs ja, mit Linux ja, mit Windows nein.

Guut, ich hab da das Problem, dass bei Windows.....

*tilt*

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe schon heute keine Ahnung von WinXP, und daran irgendetwas zu schrauben erzeugt einen Brechreiz in mir. Wenn Leute Support von mir wollen, sag ich schon lange, ich habe keine Ahnung von Windows. Im Gegenteil, ich rufe den IT Support wenn etwas auf meinem Firmennotebook nicht funtioniert. 

Lieder haben die immer nur eine Lösung: Ein neues Image aufspielen   :Confused:   :Mad: 

Diesen Beitrag kann ich schreiben, nachdem meine Recher beim Aufwecken aus dem Standby eine Bluescreen bekommen hat, ich beim Reboot 3 explorer Exceptions wegklicken mußte und dannach neu booten. Mein Gott, was da eine Arbeitszeit bei draufgeht - und alles zu lasten des Gentooforums   :Wink: 

-Erdie

----------

## xraver

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach müsste man Computer wie Autos konzipieren. Wer an den Innereien herumspielen will, der muss auch Ahnung davon haben und an Software oder Hardware kommen um das überhaupt durchführen zu können (Sei es nun durch selber zusammenbasteln / Compilieren) oder kaufen. Wer diese SW/HW benutzt, verliert dann jedoch jegliche Garantie an dem Gerät.

 

Eigentlich stimme ich deinen Beirag komplett zu  :Wink: . Aber Firmen wie M$ haben versucht sowas zu machen. Was raus kam - sihe Windows Welt. Das "Auto" wurde so vermurkst das User und Profi nicht damit klar kommen. Das kann auch nicht der Weg sein. Da bin ich eher für den Führerschein für PC´s.

Lustig waren die Herren schon, aber wer weiss wie es uns später ergeht. Wenn wir MAC und Linux nicht mehr unterscheiden können. Oder die Kiddis uns mit Quantencomputer auslachen.

Aber trotzdem ist es schon erstaunlich das z.B 25 Jährige sich so stark an ein Produkt gewöhnt haben, das es sehr sehr schwer ist diese Leute umzugewöhnen. z.B hat sich die Linux Installation mehrmals bewährt. Die Freundin kommt damit klar und einige WindowsVersionen haben sich selber eliminiert. Jetzt bettelt man mich an wieder Windows drauf zu machen, neben Linux natürlich. Auf die Frage, warum den nun schon wieder - "Ich komm mit Windows besser klar...." - obwohl das auch nicht stimmt.

Dann gibt es noch Leute die bei ebay angemeldet sind, aber nicht wissen wie/wo sie bieten sollen.

Ach, es gibt so viele Leutz die gar keinen Rechner haben sollten, aber sie haben trotzdem einen. Schade ist nur das die Technologie und die Vielfalt eines Computer nicht jedem Menschen zugänglich ist. Viele Leute verstehen auch gar nicht das der Computer nur ein Werkzeug ist mit dem man Sachen machen kann.  Sie sind zu beschäftigt mit der Bedienung des OS - die Aufgabe geht komplett verloren.

----------

## manuels

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach müsste man Computer wie Autos konzipieren. Wer an den Innereien herumspielen will, der muss auch Ahnung davon haben und an Software oder Hardware kommen um das überhaupt durchführen zu können (Sei es nun durch selber zusammenbasteln / Compilieren) oder kaufen. Wer diese SW/HW benutzt, verliert dann jedoch jegliche Garantie an dem Gerät. 
> 
> Eigentlich stimme ich deinen Beirag komplett zu . 
> ...

 

Hae? Wie jetzt? Wollt ihr Rechner nun komplizierter oder einfacher machen   :Question: 

----------

## xraver

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach müsste man Computer wie Autos konzipieren. Wer an den Innereien herumspielen will, der muss auch Ahnung davon haben und an Software oder Hardware kommen um das überhaupt durchführen zu können (Sei es nun durch selber zusammenbasteln / Compilieren) oder kaufen. Wer diese SW/HW benutzt, verliert dann jedoch jegliche Garantie an dem Gerät. 
> 
> Eigentlich stimme ich deinen Beirag komplett zu . 
> ...

 

Also ich kann mit der Situation gut leben. Computer sollen auch weiterhin so zugänglich sein wie sie nun mal eben sind.

Aber die Kommunikation zwischen Mensch und Computer muss sich noch sehr sehr dolle ändern. Computer sind einfach noch zu schwer zu bedienen. Aber auch ein Brotbackautomat kann so manche Hausfrau in den Wahnsinn treiben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aber auch ein Brotbackautomat kann so manche Hausfrau in den Wahnsinn treiben.

 

Eher den Hausmann, wenn die Frau mal auf Urlaub ist  :Wink: 

Aber es stimmt schon, wie die Vorredner gesagt haben, es gibt soviele Leute, die sich nicht umgewöhnen wollen, weil es "anders" aussieht.

Und wenn Outlook dann Kmail heißt, dann will ich das gesamte komische Linux haben.

WENN dann aber das neue tolle Vista rauskommt und das ist komplett anders, ist es toll.

Wie ich solche Leute gegen die Wand kloppen könnte!!

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Aber auch ein Brotbackautomat kann so manche Hausfrau in den Wahnsinn treiben. 
> 
> Eher den Hausmann, wenn die Frau mal auf Urlaub ist 

 

Also der Hausmann liest das Handbuch und kann es in der Regel wenn er einmal das Prinzip verstanden hat.

Eine Bekannte hat den Automaten verkauft weil sie nicht mit klar kam. Mehrere Funktionen in ein kleines Multifunktionsdisplay zu packen, kann einige Menschen sehr verwirren.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WENN dann aber das neue tolle Vista rauskommt und das ist komplett anders, ist es toll.
> 
> 

 

Es ist leider schon draussen. Einige Leutz die ich kenne finden es wirklich toll. Ich könnt dabei ausrasten, wenn ich fürs verschieben einer Datei 5 mal klicken muss.

Das hat die Bedienung sehr vereinfacht......

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würds mir gerne mal anschauen...

Ich behaupt ja, dass ich nach 10min Linux-like Arbeiten am Windows Rechner einen Bluescreen hinbekomme.

Ist mir leider schon 3-4 mal passiert, und der PC kam frisch aus der Verpackung...

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Was ist denn bei dir linux-like?

Ich finde, dass nach Win98 die Bluescreen-Rate ja rapide nach unten gegangen ist und bluescreens i.A. nicht mehr auftauchen

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Also ich kann mit der Situation gut leben. Computer sollen auch weiterhin so zugänglich sein wie sie nun mal eben sind.
> 
> Aber die Kommunikation zwischen Mensch und Computer muss sich noch sehr sehr dolle ändern. Computer sind einfach noch zu schwer zu bedienen. Aber auch ein Brotbackautomat kann so manche Hausfrau in den Wahnsinn treiben.

 

Das ist genau das, worauf ich hinaus wollte als ich meinte, dass wir IT'ler einen Dachschaden haben...

Im Prinzip sollte ein Computer genau so bevormundend sein wie Gnome  :Twisted Evil:  . Die User sollten nicht an den Computer müssen mit dem Schrecken "Welche Parameter muss ich einstellen, damit ich eine Video DVD brennen kann?" sondern der User sollte seine definierte Aufgabe "ich will den Firmenausflug auf DVD brennen" mit einigen wenigen Klicks erledigen können. Oder ein anderes Beispiel; Ein User sollte nicht lernen müssen wodurch sich 327 Grafikformate (png, gif, jpg, etc.) unterscheiden, warum ein Bild mit 300dpi kleiner ist als eines mit 600dpi bei selber Bildgrösse etc. 

Der User sollte einfach nur definieren -> Die Bilder meiner Digitalkamera will ich Tante Ilse mailen. Das entsprechende Tool sollte das Bild dann einfach auf 72dpi, 640x480 runter skalieren und zum versenden Bereit machen.

Denn seien wir ehrlich... 80% der User machen immer das selbe. Die meisten wollen gar nichts neues dazulernen sondern möglichst wenig mit dem Ding zu tun haben. Warum also dem normalen User die Freiheit in die Hand geben die er gar nicht will?

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass irgendwelche IT'ler zu bestimmen haben, was jeder User machen soll oder wie jeder es machen darf. Es müsste vielmehr so sein, dass der unbedarfte User nicht jede sinnvolle und unsinnige Freiheit auf dem Rechner hat. Meiner Meinung nach müssten wir, die wir uns tiefer mit der Materie auskennen evaluieren WAS denn der "grosse Haufen" da draussen eigentlich mit dem PC macht. Danach sollten wir für all diese Situationen bestimmen was der beste Kompromiss ist (z.B. um ein Bild zu mailen, nur damit Tante Ilse es am PC mal ansehen kann muss das Bild nicht mit 5000x5000 Pixel und 600dpi gesendet werden. 72dpi und z.B. 800x600 reicht für das anschauen auf dem Screen aus und viele drucken sich sowas sogar aus und sind mit der Qualität zufrieden) und danach eine Oberfläche sowie Tools entwickeln die entweder nur das anbieten oder zumindest dem User die Wahl lassen zwischen Easy Interface und Advanced Interface.

Ich kenne soviele User die daheim z.B. die NERO Tools installiert haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist NERO ideal für mich, weil ich selber festlegen kann ob ich eine Multisession CD, eine normale CD, eine Bootfähige CD oder was auch immer damit erstellen kann. Aber die meisten User nutzen gerade mal 1-2 Funktionen von NERO und der Rest liegt einfach brach. Wenn ich die Leute darauf anspreche, dann erklärt man mir meistens, dass sie nunmal nicht allzuviel Zeit vor dem Computer verbringen möchten/können und ihnen das entweder egal oder zu kompliziert ist.

Deshalb sollten Meiner Meinung nach Computer per default nur noch das nötigste machen. Sobald jemand mehr machen will müsste derjenige jedoch auch die Freiheit haben das tun zu können.

Just meine weiteren 2 Cents (jetzt sind's schon 4  :Smile:  )

STiGMaTa

----------

## manuels

Also kleine Anmerkung zu Nero: Seit dem die da ein Klicki-Buti-Tool raus gemacht haben, steig ich da nicht mehr durch  

Wollte letztens eine ISO-Datei brennen und hab es nicht hingekriegt  :Embarassed: 

Naja, aber worauf du hinaus willst, waere eine Art Windows Media Center fuer diese Zielgruppe (schaetze ich mal, ich habe das noch nie genutzt)

Eine Idee waere es schon. Wuerd man sowas fuer den Heimanwender fuer Linux manchen, wuerd es vielleicht Linux auf die Spruenge helfen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Was ist denn bei dir linux-like?
> 
> Ich finde, dass nach Win98 die Bluescreen-Rate ja rapide nach unten gegangen ist und bluescreens i.A. nicht mehr auftauchen

 

Ka. Ich hab da zum Beispiel stark mitm Fx gesurft, gleichzeitig die Digicam nutzen wollen, und über Netzwerk noch auf nem anderen Rechner was schauen wollen. 

Dann hats den Rechner zersemmelt, als ich ihm nen Usb Stick gegeben habe, der 2.0 war, aber nur ein 1.1 Controller drin war...

Bei meinem anderen wollte ich das Wlan einrichten, und da mochte er es anscheinend nicht, dass ich ihm während er nach APs gesucht habe, die WlanKarte deaktiviert habe (mit dem Fn+F3 Button)

Naja...

Ne normale Fehlermeldung, oder wenn sich der Treiber killt, wäre ja noch zu verkraften, so ists bei Linux, aber dieser Bluscreen mit anschließendem Neustart ist heftig...

tobi

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Der User sollte einfach nur definieren -> Die Bilder meiner Digitalkamera will ich Tante Ilse mailen. Das entsprechende Tool sollte das Bild dann einfach auf 72dpi, 640x480 runter skalieren und zum versenden Bereit machen.

 

Ansichtssache ... ok, besser ein 640x480 Bild als gar keins, aber mal ernsthaft, wenn mir ein Freund so was mailen würde würd ich ihn ironisch fragen warum ers nicht gleich auf 1x1 Pixel skaliert hat.  :Wink: 

Ich will das Orginal, weil so wie ich dann den Freund einschätze findet er das Bild in 3 Tagen nicht mehr wieder (wenn ich es dann in groß brauche) oder hat es gar schon gelöscht. Dann besser das Original, skalieren kann ich selber und wozu hab ich extra DSL?  :Wink: 

Nerviger sind da schon die die meinen ihre witzigen Powerpoints müssen in die ganze Welt verteilt werden.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, aber worauf du hinaus willst, waere eine Art Windows Media Center fuer diese Zielgruppe (schaetze ich mal, ich habe das noch nie genutzt)
> 
> Eine Idee waere es schon. Wuerd man sowas fuer den Heimanwender fuer Linux manchen, wuerd es vielleicht Linux auf die Spruenge helfen...

 

Hmm, Ubuntu und n paar weitere Distributionen sind imho auf dem Weg genau das zu machen. Hab meinen Eltern Ubuntu auf den Laptop gepackt, einmalig wlan einrichten und den Benutzern die sudo Rechte entziehen  :Wink:  und kein Support mehr nötig. Gelegentlich, wenn ich vorbeikomm mach ich n paar Updates auf die Kiste, aber das haben sie unter Windows auch nicht selbst gemacht, bzw nicht für nötig befunden  :Sad: 

Die verschiedenen Anforderungen an PCs sind halt nur sehr schwer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Und das hat (leider) MS am besten geschafft. Ich hoffe da stark auf Ubuntu. Wie bekannt, leicht einzurichten und mit etwas Wissen/Interesse auch leicht zu erweitern oder modifizieren.

Das Umgewöhnen ist halt wieder so ne Sache, aber da gabs doch ne Linux Distri (iirc "LinXP", in Brasilien sehr verbreitet) die sich in der Optik und Benutzung sehr stark an XP anlehnt.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich will das Orginal

 

Du heisst ja aber auch nicht Tante Ilse  :Laughing: 

Man müsste die Idee natürlich weiter spinnen. Die bereits genannte Option wäre die, bei welcher das Bild einfach skaliert wird um diese auf einem Bildschirm anzusehen. Eine weitere Option hiesse dann halt: "Originaldatei senden". Dann bist DU und nicht der Otto - ich will nix neues lernen - Normalo in der Pflicht damit auch was vernünftiges anzufangen.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es "nur" die eine Option gibt sondern dass Leute wie wir Sinnvolle Lösungen finden welche der unbedarfte User einfach übernehmen muss/kann.

Weitere 2 Cents  :Wink: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> ...

 

Full ACK! So sollte es sein!

Der Anwender sollte prinzipiell nur Vorgaben machen bzw. die zu lösende Aufgabe stellen, der ITler/Experte/Programmierer löst dieses Problem und präsentiert dem Anwender eine pasable und vor allem einfache Lösung. Natürlich sollte die Lösung entsprechend validiert sein, um die Fehlertoleranz durch den Anwender zu senken. Und mehr wollen die meisten Anwender auch nicht! Sobald man mehr bietet als gewollt wird es für sie entweder zu kompliziert, unübersichtlich oder, bei spielfreudigen Anwendern, steigt die Fehlerrate bis zum Crash. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum Microsoft und auch viele andere Hersteller meinen immer mehr Features in ihre Produkte einbauen zu müssen, anstatt das eigene Produkt mal zu verbessern oder wenigtens Features einzubauen, die Anwender haben wollen (z.B. rauskristalisiert durch Umfragen). Stattdessen glaubt man dem Hauseigenen GUI-Designer, der meint, man müsse das komplette Menü grafisch aufbessern und komplett umgestalten, weil das alte ergonomisch nicht mehr vertretbar sei und das neue für eine bessere und schnellere Arbeitsweise sorgt. Und dann sitzen 80% der Anwender mit so einem Blick o.O vor dem neuen Menü, klicken und suchen sich 30 Minuten lang durch die Menüs, um zu wissen wo nun ihre "Standard"-Schaltflächen, Optionen, etc. sind, anstatt schon längst produktiv zu arbeiten und stellen am Ende doch auf das alte Menü um. Aber immerhin hat der GUI-Designer sein Part getan und der Job ist erstmal sicher. Wieviele XP-Anwender kennt ihr, die immer noch das alte Design, das alte Startmenü, die alten Ordneransichten, etc. nutzen? Ich kenn da sehr viele. Die Leute wollen nichts neues, die Leute wollen nur ihre drei Funktionen nutzen und das so, wie immer. Das neue Auto soll auch fahren und bedienbar sein wie immer. Alles andere ist nur "EyeCandy" und wenn es nicht serienmäßig dabei ist, wird es nicht gekauft, weil sonst zu teuer. Nur erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht, warum man dann immer das neuste Windows, M$ Office, etc. haben muss. Wahrscheinlich, weil man sonst uncool, out oder sonstwas ist ...oder man es so bekommt... Ein geschenktes Auto mit allen Extras würde auch keiner verweigern.

Wie manuels schon sagte, ist Nero hier ein gutes Beispiel. Nero ist/war eigentlich mal eine recht einfache und sehr gute Brenn-Suite. Mittlerweile ist es eine Media-Suite mit Brennfunktion, die man aber erst mal finden muss. Ich kenne keine Person, die den ganzen Rotz (Media-Center, Smart-irgendwas, ...) ab der Version 7.x.x.x braucht. Ich fand schon die Schnittsoftware für Sounddateien überflüssig. Nun gibt es so viele "Features", dass man nicht mehr durchsteigt und zudem wird man mit x Fragen genervt wie bei Windows. Und das Ende vom Lied? 90% der Anweder merken sich wo sie ihre "alten" Funktionen finden und den rest nutzt keiner. Dafür hat man 300 MB an Datenmüll auf der Platte (Weil der normale Anweder ja auch nichts deinstalliert).

 *slick wrote:*   

> Dann besser das Original, skalieren kann ich selber und wozu hab ich extra DSL?

 

Das ist genau die Arroganz (soll kein Angriff sein!), die der DAU mit sich bringt, wenn er zum fünften mal versucht eine 18 MB große E-Mail mit fünf unscharfen und verwackelten Bildern, mit denen man ausgedruckt tapezieren könnte, an Kumpel Heinz zu schicken. Warum geht das nicht? Ich hab' doch! Alles scheiße! Und das geht solange, bis Sohnemann kommt, die Fehlermeldung (Message is too large!) liest, die Bildern entsprechend verkleinert, zipped und dann problemlos abschickt.

@Finswimmer: Du darfst mit einem Linux-System nicht wie mit einem Windows-System arbeiten und umgekehrt. Ich nutze beide Systeme (Windows auf arbeit, Linux privat) und wann der letzte Absturz einer der Systeme war, weiß ich gar nimmer. Wobei Windows bei massive multitasking sicherlich zunehmend instabiler und somit anfälliger wird. Zumindest hab ich so das Gefühl.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Anwender sollte prinzipiell nur Vorgaben machen bzw. die zu lösende Aufgabe stellen, der ITler/Experte/Programmierer löst dieses Problem und präsentiert dem Anwender eine pasable und vor allem einfache Lösung.

 

Das wäre natürlich eine sehr gute Lösung. Man muss jedoch für nen Admin/Experten bezahlen, welcher das System für den Anwender anpasst/maßschneidert. Das verträgt sich nunmal nicht mit der geiz und blöd Mentalität die atm propagiert wird.

Ich kenne einen kleinen, lokalen Händler, welcher gute, angepasste Systeme zu nem vernünftigen Preis verkauft. Trotzdem hat er mit Kundenmangel zu kämpfen, da er weder preislich und erst recht nicht Marketingmäßig mit den Discountern mithalten kann.

Zu dem Nero-Phänomen:

Angeblich wirkt diese Featuritis ja genau dem Problem der Unübersichtlichkeit entgegen, dass es zuviele Lösungen für ein bestimmtes Problem gibt (deshalb die alles-aus-einer-hand-lösung). In Wahrheit dient es wohl nur dazu, die Verbreitung der Software zu erhöhen und die Konkurrenz zu verdrängen.

----------

## b3cks

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   
> 
> Der Anwender sollte prinzipiell nur Vorgaben machen bzw. die zu lösende Aufgabe stellen, der ITler/Experte/Programmierer löst dieses Problem und präsentiert dem Anwender eine pasable und vor allem einfache Lösung. 
> 
> Das wäre natürlich eine sehr gute Lösung. Man muss jedoch für nen Admin/Experten bezahlen, welcher das System für den Anwender anpasst/maßschneidert. Das verträgt sich nunmal nicht mit der geiz und blöd Mentalität die atm propagiert wird.

 

Das ist korrekt. Dennoch haben die meisten Firmen eine IT-Abteilung, die unter anderem genau für soetwas zuständig ist. Für den Privatanwender ist so etwas natürlich schwierig umzusetzen, da hier die Vielfalt der (Sonder-)Wünsche zu groß und somit der Aufwand für die Anpassungen zu hoch ist.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Das wäre natürlich eine sehr gute Lösung. Man muss jedoch für nen Admin/Experten bezahlen, welcher das System für den Anwender anpasst/maßschneidert. Das verträgt sich nunmal nicht mit der geiz und blöd Mentalität die atm propagiert wird.

 

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Das ist korrekt. Dennoch haben die meisten Firmen eine IT-Abteilung, die unter anderem genau für soetwas zuständig ist. Für den Privatanwender ist so etwas natürlich schwierig umzusetzen, da hier die Vielfalt der (Sonder-)Wünsche zu groß und somit der Aufwand für die Anpassungen zu hoch ist.

 

Ich glaube, dass dies gar nicht nötig wäre. Es braucht gar keine Massgeschneiderten Lösungen sondern Ansätze, welche für die breite Masse (Also alle Onkels, Tanten, Opas, Omas, Väter, Mütter und NICHT Computerversierte) ideal wäre.

Nehmen wir z.b. das versenden einer Email. Die Oberfläche wäre so aufgebaut, dass man die Adresse entweder eingibt oder aus dem Adressbuch holt, irgend ein Subject angibt und dann den Text (ohne HTML Schnickschnack) eingibt. Wer ein Attachment anfügen möchte wählt den entsprechenden Button aus, welcher wieder eine Oberfläche hervorbringt. Hier kann man dann z.B. ein Bild, Datei, Verzeichnis etc. auswählen und dabei angeben ob dies unkomprimiert oder komprimiert gesendet werden soll.

Wählt man unkomprimiert wird bis auf das Verzeichnis alles Original Versandt (Mit einem Hinweis, dass der Empfänger ev. so grosse Dateien nicht speichern kann und der Server die Mail vielleicht verwirft). Beim Verzeichnis wird jedoch davon automatisch ein ZIP File ohne kompression generiert.

Wählt man komprimieren aus, treten je nach ausgewähltem Dateityp verschiedene Mechanismen Ihre Arbeit an. Bei einem gewählten Bild mit einer gewissen grösse (Sei das nun in MB oder Länge mal Breite oder dpi) wird das Bild auf 640x480 skaliert. Dateien werden mit einem möglichst allgemein gebräuchlichen Verfahren (z.B. zip) komprimiert und Dokumente (z.B. Word, Openoffice etc.) werden automatisch in PDF Dateien umgewandelt.

Damit entfällt auch das "belehren" der Masse, man solle bezüglich Dokumentenaustausch möglichst freie Formate verwenden. Das sollte nicht in der Verantwortung des Senders sondern des jeweiligen Tools liegen.

Alles andere was so ein Mailprogramm bietet ist für die grosse Masse nicht interessant/wichtig. Ich kenne z.B. niemandem in meinem Umfeld der dieser Zielgrupe angehört, der auch nur im entferntesten irgendwelche Filterregeln nutzt oder irgendwelche Plugins in Firefox installiert hat. Auch sehe ich kaum jemanden, der z.B. irgend eine Ordnerstruktur bastelt. Meistens sind einfach alle Mails im Posteingang und fertig.

Jetzt kommen natürlich einige und sagen... Hey, ich will mir aber nicht vorschreiben lassen nur noch POP3 zu nutzen, ich will IMAP nutzen und gleichzeitig auch meine 15 Filter über den Posteingang jagen lassen. Dann muss ich sagen -> Du gehörst nicht zur breiten Masse...

Es ist ein wenig wie mit einem Kugelschreiber. Das Ding soll Prinzipiell zwei Dinge machen. 1.) Etwas mittels der Tinte auf Papier bringen und 2) Dafür sorgen, dass die Tinte nicht zu schnell austrocknet.

Klar, man kann den Kopf des Kulis zum Hämmern kleinerer Dinge benötigen und die Spitze kann auch als Ahle herhalten. Das heisst aber nicht, dass die grosse Masse den auch so verwendet...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## forrestfunk81

Dein Beispiel kann man auf jedes weitere Programm auch anwenden. Z.B. Musicplayer. Der braucht nur 5 Buttons: öffnen, play, stop, nächster song, vorheriger song.

Das Problem fängt jedoch schon damit an, das es viele DAUs* gibt, die ihre selbst gespeicherten Dateien nicht wiederfinden. Man müsste also auch sowas standardisieren und für die installierten Programme verbindlichmachen.

Also z.B.

/home/dau/bilder/

/home/dau/musik/

/home/dau/...

Im Prinzip sollte man also ein Doof-OS bauen:

- wichtigen Funktionalitäten in möglichst einfacher Form bereitstellen.

- Quasi-Standard-Programme vorinstallieren

- so gut wie keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten lassen.

- verschleiern, was der PC wirklich macht

Das gibts doch schon  :Wink: 

Aber Spaß beiseite.. Die Software Hersteller sollten sich endlich von Ihrer Featuritis erholen und DAU-freundliche Programme anbieten. Um nochmal auf Nero zurückzukommen, ab Version xx gibts doch zwei verschiedene Modi. "Express Mode" o.ä., mit wenigen Buttons/Möglichkeiten und nen anderen Mode (wie früher) mit allen Features. Durch einfaches klicken kann man diese wechseln. Sowas sollte in alle Programme integriert werden.

Noch besser wäre natürlich, eine Art KI zu entwickeln, welche den Typ des Users erkennt und ihm dann dementsprechend wenig Rechte gibt. Also aus Sicht des Systems ein Verteidigungsmodus  :Very Happy: 

Da fällt mir ein Spruch ein, weiß aber leider nichtmehr von wem. Sinngemäß:

Die moderne Software Entwicklung ist ein Wettrennen zwischen den Entwicklern, welche versuchen immer einfachere und idiotensicherere Programme zu entwerfen und dem Universum, welches versucht immer dümmere User hervorzubringen.

Das Universum ist unschlagbar!

forrestfunk

*ja ich weiß, per Definition gibts nur einen

----------

## slick

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Im Prinzip sollte man also ein Doof-OS bauen:
> 
> - wichtigen Funktionalitäten in möglichst einfacher Form bereitstellen.
> 
> - Quasi-Standard-Programme vorinstallieren
> ...

 

Mal Spaß beiseite, so blöd finde ich die Idee garnicht. Im Rahmen von so Aktionen wie "Rentner ans Netz" oder sowas in der Art könnte man vielleicht sogar Fördermittel dafür bekommen  :Wink:  Sowas gibts schon? Du willst doch nicht im Ernst behaupten meine Oma würde mit dem klarkommen, was da aktuell auf dem Markt ist? Bleibt aber wie immer die Frage: Wer soll sowas realisieren? Das können ja nur IT-Profies, die dafür sicher kein Interesse haben.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Dein Beispiel kann man auf jedes weitere Programm auch anwenden. Z.B. Musicplayer. Der braucht nur 5 Buttons: öffnen, play, stop, nächster song, vorheriger song.

 

Full ACK!

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Das Problem fängt jedoch schon damit an, das es viele DAUs* gibt, die ihre selbst gespeicherten Dateien nicht wiederfinden. Man müsste also auch sowas standardisieren und für die installierten Programme verbindlichmachen.
> 
> Also z.B.
> 
> /home/dau/bilder/
> ...

 

Genau das meine ich mit Bevormundung der Benutzer  :Smile:  Ich habe schon 100 mal zugeschaut wie User etwas aus dem Internet herunter geladen haben und dann nicht wussten wohin es geladen wurde. Am idealsten war es, wenn das Ding direkt auf dem Desktop gespeichert wurde. Dann war es sofort ersichtlich.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Noch besser wäre natürlich, eine Art KI zu entwickeln, welche den Typ des Users erkennt und ihm dann dementsprechend wenig Rechte gibt. Also aus Sicht des Systems ein Verteidigungsmodus 

 

Das wäre durchaus ein interessanter Ansatzpunkt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich find die Idee durchaus sinnvoll.

Aber: Bring so ein OS raus, und jeder sagt:

Denken die ich bin doof? Mit ein bisschen Übung kenne ich mich auch gut aus mit diesem neumodischen Kram.

Also kauf ich gleich das, was auch meine ganzen Bekannten habe, da mach ich nichts falsch, die nutzen es ja auch.

Und zack ist so eine gute Idee weg...

Tobi

----------

## manuels

 *slick wrote:*   

> Im Rahmen von so Aktionen wie "Rentner ans Netz" oder sowas in der Art könnte man vielleicht sogar Fördermittel dafür bekommen  

 

Hmm, als Privatperson oder als Unternehmen? Meiste wirklich, die wuerden sowas machen? Ich weiss ja nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber: Bring so ein OS raus, und jeder sagt:
> 
> Denken die ich bin doof? Mit ein bisschen Übung kenne ich mich auch gut aus mit diesem neumodischen Kram.
> 
> Also kauf ich gleich das, was auch meine ganzen Bekannten habe, da mach ich nichts falsch, die nutzen es ja auch.
> ...

 

Das wird wohl bei vielen so sein. Somit schrumpft die Zielgruppe imens.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Im Prinzip sollte man also ein Doof-OS bauen:
> 
> - wichtigen Funktionalitäten in möglichst einfacher Form bereitstellen.
> 
> - Quasi-Standard-Programme vorinstallieren
> ...

 

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob euch das schon mal aufgefallen ist. Aber GENAU das sind doch die Ansätze die das Gnome-Projekt verfolg!?

Und in einem anderen Thread habt ihr noch über Gnome und seine Macken her gezogen... und nun scheint ihr begeistert von dieser Grund-Idee zu sein? Hab ich da vielleicht was falsch verstanden?

----------

## Finswimmer

@ChrisJumper: Nicht verallgemeinern...

Nachtrag: Da es dann aber hoffentlich auf Linux basiert und hoffentlich auch kostenlos ist, könnte die Zielgruppe schon wieder steigen.

Ich finde es ne super Idee.

tobi

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Im Prinzip sollte man also ein Doof-OS bauen:
> 
> - wichtigen Funktionalitäten in möglichst einfacher Form bereitstellen.
> 
> - Quasi-Standard-Programme vorinstallieren
> ...

 

Jo das wurde schon bemerkt und eben auch gefordert.

ABER: wir reden ja hier nicht über ein OS bzw. Desktop für uns sondern für User mit geringen PC Kenntnissen und geringem Interesse. Mein OS-Vorschlag von oben ist ja ein Anti-Gentoo und ich bin ein sehr überzeugter Gentoo User  :Wink: 

PS: Hab nicht über Gnome hergezogen

----------

## manuels

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob euch das schon mal aufgefallen ist. Aber GENAU das sind doch die Ansätze die das Gnome-Projekt verfolg!?

 

Echt? Worauf beziehst du dich da? Ich habe gerade die Website von Gnome durchforstet und nix dazu gefunden bis auf das Standard-Usability-Gelaber...

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Also ich weiß ja nicht ob euch das schon mal aufgefallen ist. Aber GENAU das sind doch die Ansätze die das Gnome-Projekt verfolg!? 
> 
> Echt? Worauf beziehst du dich da? Ich habe gerade die Website von Gnome durchforstet und nix dazu gefunden bis auf das Standard-Usability-Gelaber...

 

Er meinte wohl die Bevormundung der User

----------

## manuels

Das ist aber doch gar nicht das Ziel von GNOME: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/principles-user-control.html

EDIT: Eher eine Fehlentwicklung

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> [...]ABER: wir reden ja hier nicht über ein OS bzw. Desktop für uns sondern für User mit geringen PC Kenntnissen und geringem Interesse. Mein OS-Vorschlag von oben ist ja ein Anti-Gentoo und ich bin ein sehr überzeugter Gentoo User 

 

Warum? Gentoo ist doch für solch ein System nicht ungeeigneter oder geeigneter als andere Distributionen. Gut, vielleicht ist Gentoo in der "out of the Box" Version wie wir es im Normalfall verwenden (Mini ISO runterladen, Stage 3 installieren etc.) eher ungeeignet für Normalsterblcihe. Aber so wie mittels Sabayon Linux ein Gentoo für ein spezielles Einsatzgebiet verwendet wird, so könnte auch dieses "Einfach Linux" auf Gentoo basieren.

Die Schwierigkeit eines solchen Projektes wäre aber nicht die Auswahl der zu verwendenden Distribution sondern das herausfinden der Bedürfnisse der breiten Masse. Und da braucht es Leute, welche ein offenes Ohr für die Probleme der "Normalsterblichen" haben. Es geht jedoch nicht nur darum was diese einem vorjammern, sondern was man selber mit Ihnen erlebt.

So war ich heute nach der Arbeit beim 86 Jährigen Schwiegervater einer meiner Vorgesetzten daheim um das neue ADSL einzurichten. Das Einrichten dauerte ungefähr 90min trotz bebilderter und verständlicher Anleitung. Aber die Probleme die ich hatte, hätte ein "Normalsterblicher" kaum selber lösen können. So wollte Outlook trotz vorhandener Internet Verbindung stets eine Verbindung ins Internet aufbauen. Und, und, und...

Aber als es dann endlich funktioniert hat, habe ich erst gesehen welches die "richtigen" Probleme waren. So war dieser arme, alte Mann überfordert damit, dass er sein Email Programm entweder auf dem Desktop doppelklicken, in Start/Programme einmal anklicken, in der Schnellstartleiste ebenfalls einmal anklicken oder im Internet Explorer als Icon (dann jedoch noch durch Auswahl des Textes "E-Mail senden" aus einem Textmenu) auswählen konnte.

Primär bestand das Problem für Ihn darin, herauszufinden welches denn nun der "richtige" Weg ist Outlook zu starten. Weiterhin war es für Ihn nicht nachvollziehbar warum man an einem Ort (Desktop) einen Doppelklick ausführen muss und an einem anderen einen einfachen Klick (Programme/Schnellstartleiste) durchführen muss.

Weiterhin sind mir erneut zwei Phänomene aufgefallen, die ich schon bei unzähligen "Normalsterblichen" vorgefunden habe. Ich nenne diese einfach mal die "Icon-weg-Programm-weg" und "Das Internet ist ein Bookmark" Phänomen.

Beim ersten Phänomen geht es darum, dass Menschen anscheinend ein Problem damit haben, wenn sich etwas nicht dort befindet wo Sie es eigentlich erwartet haben. So habe ich schon verzweifelte Anrufe erhalten, dass das Internet weg sei und sich dann herausstellte, dass das Icon entweder versehentlich gelöscht oder durch ein anderes verdeckt worden war (was eigentlich gar nicht passieren kann, denn manuell ist das nicht reproduzierbar unter Windows). Dies zeigt mir folgendes:

1.) Selbst wenn ich mich durch 3 Submenus klicken muss um an mein Programm zu gelangen; wenn ich mir einmal angewöhnt habe (sei es durch eine Anleitung oder Schulung), dann ist das für mich der einzig richtige Weg.

2.) Wenn sich das Icon/der Text nicht mehr unterhalb dieser 3 Submenus befindet, oder das Icon nicht mehr das dritte von links oben auf dem Desktop ist, dann ist für mich das Programm nicht mehr vorhanden.

Beim zweiten Phänomen geht es darum, dass anscheinend viele keine Vorstellung davon haben was das Internet eigentlich ist und daher "irgendwie" darin verloren sind.

So habe ich Leute gesehen, welche das Internet NUR über Google wahrnehmen. Das bedeutet; Wenn diese z.b. den Fahrplan der Schweizerischen Bundes Bahnen (SBB) nutzen wollen, dann geben diese nicht www.sbb.ch in der URL ein sondern sie geben in Google (Meistens weil das deren Startseite ist) SBB ein und klicken dann auf das entsprechend korrekte Suchergebnis. Egal ob ich denen nun erkläre, dass man direkt die URL eingeben kann oder dass ich einen Bookmark dafür setze, Sie verwenden immer "Ihren" Weg um auf den Fahrplan zu gelangen.

Es gibt aber auch die, welche genau anders herum gestrickt sind. Irgend jemand hat zu Beginn mal einige Bookmarks gesetzt und nun nutzen diese Menschen NUR noch diese Bookmarks. Ihre Internet Wahrnemung basiert auf eine Handvoll Bookmarks. Alles was darüber hinaus existiert kann man anscheinend auf "einfachem" Weg nicht erreichen.

Das sind halt nur einige kleine Beispiele von Dingen, welche für uns sowas von absurd sind, für viele Menschen aber ein Problem darstellen. Und genau dort müsste man ansetzen für ein "Einfach Linux".

Anfangen würde das z.B. schon bei der Installation. Viele Menschen sind bereits mit der Installation eines Windows Betriebsystems überfordert (Obwohl man hier sagen kann, dass Microsoft dieses so einfach wie möglich gehalten hat). Wenn ich ein Installationsprogramm für z.B. ein "Einfach Linux" machen müsste, dann würde ich z.B. den User nicht mehr fragen "wo soll Einfach Linux installiert werden" sondern ich würde zuerst den Inhalt seiner HD analysieren. Wäre irgendwo ein unpartitionierter Bereich vorhanden der gross genug ist um mein "Einfach Linux" aufzunehmen, dann würde ich dieses dort hin installieren (sofern der User das erlaubt/wünscht).

Wäre bereits ein OS installiert würde ich überprüfen ob das OS den gesamten Platz einnimmt. Wenn nein, würde ich einen Teil davon für mich abzwacken (Stichwort: Resizing), wenn ja, würde ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der User darauf ein wenig aufräumen (löschen) muss oder dass der User ein weiteres Speichermedium zur Verfügung stellen muss.

Aechz... Naja, ich denke man versteht was ich meine, genug geschrieben  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## xraver

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   [...]ABER: wir reden ja hier nicht über ein OS bzw. Desktop für uns sondern für User mit geringen PC Kenntnissen und geringem Interesse. Mein OS-Vorschlag von oben ist ja ein Anti-Gentoo und ich bin ein sehr überzeugter Gentoo User  
> 
> Warum? Gentoo ist doch für solch ein System nicht ungeeigneter oder geeigneter als andere Distributionen. Gut, vielleicht ist Gentoo in der "out of the Box" Version wie wir es im Normalfall verwenden (Mini ISO runterladen, Stage 3 installieren etc.) eher ungeeignet für Normalsterblcihe. Aber so wie mittels Sabayon Linux ein Gentoo für ein spezielles Einsatzgebiet verwendet wird, so könnte auch dieses "Einfach Linux" auf Gentoo basieren.
> 
> 

  Das Problem sehe ich weniger im OS sondern mehr im Interface der Programme welche die Leute verwenden.

Das OS ist meistens vorinstalliert oder lässt sich easy per Image auf die Platte bringen.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Schwierigkeit eines solchen Projektes wäre aber nicht die Auswahl der zu verwendenden Distribution sondern das herausfinden der Bedürfnisse der breiten Masse. Und da braucht es Leute, welche ein offenes Ohr für die Probleme der "Normalsterblichen" haben. Es geht jedoch nicht nur darum was diese einem vorjammern, sondern was man selber mit Ihnen erlebt.
> 
> 

 

Ja, man erlebt genug mit den Leuten. Aber die meisten Leute machen erst alles zu einen Problem obwohl keins da ist. Und wenn ich nicht weiss was ich mit meinen Rechner machen will, dann kann ich auch keine Lösung für ein Problem finden.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So war ich heute nach der Arbeit beim 86 Jährigen Schwiegervater einer meiner Vorgesetzten daheim um das neue ADSL einzurichten. Das Einrichten dauerte ungefähr 90min trotz bebilderter und verständlicher Anleitung. Aber die Probleme die ich hatte, hätte ein "Normalsterblicher" kaum selber lösen können. So wollte Outlook trotz vorhandener Internet Verbindung stets eine Verbindung ins Internet aufbauen. Und, und, und...
> 
> 

 

Laut Werbung sollte eine DSL Einrichtung innerhalb von 2 Minuten erledigt sein. War wohl doch mehr zu tun  :Wink: .

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber als es dann endlich funktioniert hat, habe ich erst gesehen welches die "richtigen" Probleme waren. So war dieser arme, alte Mann überfordert damit, dass er sein Email Programm entweder auf dem Desktop doppelklicken, in Start/Programme einmal anklicken, in der Schnellstartleiste ebenfalls einmal anklicken oder im Internet Explorer als Icon (dann jedoch noch durch Auswahl des Textes "E-Mail senden" aus einem Textmenu) auswählen konnte.
> 
> Primär bestand das Problem für Ihn darin, herauszufinden welches denn nun der "richtige" Weg ist Outlook zu starten. Weiterhin war es für Ihn nicht nachvollziehbar warum man an einem Ort (Desktop) einen Doppelklick ausführen muss und an einem anderen einen einfachen Klick (Programme/Schnellstartleiste) durchführen muss.
> ...

 

Es sollte kein Problem sein den "Einfach-Klick" einzustellen. Meine Freundin meckert auch immer. Auf Arbeit "muss" sie immer 2mal klicken. Vileicht braucht man sowas wie ein einfaches Task-Menü. Für ganz einfache Aufgaben eben. Aber diese Aufgaben unterscheiden sich vom Anwender zu Anwender eben. Aber für die Top10 Aufgaben müsste doch sowas machbar sein.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiterhin sind mir erneut zwei Phänomene aufgefallen, die ich schon bei unzähligen "Normalsterblichen" vorgefunden habe. Ich nenne diese einfach mal die "Icon-weg-Programm-weg" und "Das Internet ist ein Bookmark" Phänomen.
> 
> Beim ersten Phänomen geht es darum, dass Menschen anscheinend ein Problem damit haben, wenn sich etwas nicht dort befindet wo Sie es eigentlich erwartet haben. So habe ich schon verzweifelte Anrufe erhalten, dass das Internet weg sei und sich dann herausstellte, dass das Icon entweder versehentlich gelöscht oder durch ein anderes verdeckt worden war (was eigentlich gar nicht passieren kann, denn manuell ist das nicht reproduzierbar unter Windows). Dies zeigt mir folgendes:
> ...

 

Ich denke das sich viele Probleme in Zukunft auch von selber lösen werden. Noch ein par Generation und jedes Kind weiss was das Internet ist, das der Computer verschiedene Speicherpools hat und das google alles weiss.

Auch eine Art Grundwissen, wie man Computer bedient wird sich durchgesetzt haben. So wie es eben mit den Play, Pause und Stop Tasten ist.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anfangen würde das z.B. schon bei der Installation. Viele Menschen sind bereits mit der Installation eines Windows Betriebsystems überfordert (Obwohl man hier sagen kann, dass Microsoft dieses so einfach wie möglich gehalten hat). Wenn ich ein Installationsprogramm für z.B. ein "Einfach Linux" machen müsste, dann würde ich z.B. den User nicht mehr fragen "wo soll Einfach Linux installiert werden" sondern ich würde zuerst den Inhalt seiner HD analysieren. Wäre irgendwo ein unpartitionierter Bereich vorhanden der gross genug ist um mein "Einfach Linux" aufzunehmen, dann würde ich dieses dort hin installieren (sofern der User das erlaubt/wünscht).
> 
> Wäre bereits ein OS installiert würde ich überprüfen ob das OS den gesamten Platz einnimmt. Wenn nein, würde ich einen Teil davon für mich abzwacken (Stichwort: Resizing), wenn ja, würde ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der User darauf ein wenig aufräumen (löschen) muss oder dass der User ein weiteres Speichermedium zur Verfügung stellen muss.
> ...

 

Das installationsprogramm sucht den freien Speicher, kein Problem. aber wenn nix frei ist und der Installer abbricht - spätestens dann klingelt dein Telefon. Oder andere Problem; Resize funktioniert nicht richtig. Windows Partion wird gekillt. Nix mehr da - der super Gau für den Anwender - und das nur wegen diesem ollen Linux dann  :Wink: . Und wer ist wirklich Schuld? M$, weill sie die Specs für ntfs net rausrücken wollen - doch das weiss der Endanwender wieder nicht.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aechz... Naja, ich denke man versteht was ich meine, genug geschrieben 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Ja, ne kleine Menge zur Nacht. Ich schlaf dann mal.

----------

## wrdaniel

 *Quote:*   

> ... muss das Bild nicht mit 5000x5000 Pixel und 600dpi gesendet werden. 72dpi und z.B. 800x600 reicht für das anschauen auf dem Screen aus ...

 

Ohne jetzt jeden Beitrag gelesen zu haben möchte ich hier nur kurz anmerken, dass der dpi-Wert eines Bildes nichts mit der Grösse der Datei (Datenmenge) zu tun hat. Ob ein Bild 640x480 mit 72dpi oder 640x480 mit 600dpi hat ist egal. Nicht das man irgendwann am Kiosk hört "Du musst das Bild auf 72dpi stellen bevor du es verschickst."

sorry fürs klugscheissen  :Sad: 

p.s. Rechtschreibfehler dienen der Individualität.

----------

## ChrisJumper

@manuels

Ich bin auf einem Linux-Tag mal auf Gnome aufmerksam geworden. Dort wurde ein Vortrag darüber gehalten und auch welches die Ziele sind und grob umrissen was denn "das besondere" an Gnome ist.

Beispiel:

[*]Auch wenn das grade hier nicht so hin gehört. Vor kurzem war ich wirklich überrascht wie einfach es ist für dem GDM einen neuen Theme zu installieren. Einfach die Theme-Datei runterladen, das GDM-Setup öffnen und die Theme-Datei vom Desktop in dieses Setup-Fenster ziehen. Auswählen fertig.

[*]Bei KDE hab ich mich mit dem selben Problem für KDM mal fast Tode gesucht... und es war auch nicht möglich einfach die Theme-Datei in ein Verzeichnis zu packen um sie dann bei den Einstellungen vom KDM einfach auswählen zu können.

STiGMaTa_ch, jetzt musste ich wirklich schmunzeln das du zum Einrichten einer DSL-Verbindung so lange gebraucht hast :) Aber mach mal steckt wirklich ein Rattenschwanz an Windows-Unfreundlichkeit dahinter. So wollte ich letztens einen Router Konfigurieren. Gewohnt bin ich das ja über den Browser mit http:192.168.1.1 oder sowas. Aber der Router wollte nicht.. und ließ das nur mit sich machen wenn man von einer Setup CD drauf zugreift. Man muss einfach immer mit dem schlimmsten rechnen ;)

Diese User-Phänomene-Probleme hast du gut beschrieben, sind mir auch bekannt.. aber mal ehrlich irgendwann hat man auch keine lust mehr sich mit etwas neuem auseinander zusetzen. Man möchte sich einfach hinsetzen und das Gerät soll funktionieren. Für viele ist der Computer einfach ein Werkzeug wie der Dosenöffner.. und mit ein wenig neugier entpuppt er sich als Schweizer Taschenmesser. Das war es dann aber auch. Nur wenige erkennen sein Potenzial und fangen an der Maschine ihren "Willen" aufzuzwingen und verändern das System.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, seit dem ich Linux benutze, ist das man eine andere Sichtweise bekommt. Als Windows Nutzer jammert man viel mehr und sagt: Das Programm kann "xy" nicht. Als Linux Nutzer fragt man sich zuerst ob man aus den vielen möglichen Programmen für seine Aufgabe erstmal ein geeignetes verwendet und wenn es dann nicht klappt schlägt man in der Dokumentation nach wie es denn geht. Und dann geht es. Oder man versucht ein anderes Programm oder frickelt sich aus 4 verschiedenen ein Skript zusammen das die Funktionalität erreicht.

Das geht dann eine weile so weiter und irgendwann will man die Programme dann von Hand anpassen oder bei seiner Entwicklung helfen :)

Ich denke das Problem bei Software ist einfach das man die "Mechanik" dahinter nicht so schnell versteht. Würde es nicht diese Einheitlichen Symbole auf Fernbedienungen und CD-Spielern geben, würden wir immer noch rätseln wie man am besten einen Knopf gestaltet der MP3 Dateien abspielt. Mein Vorschlag für eure einfach-Linux: Macht Symbole auf den Desktop ein Auge und ein Ohr. Wenn man Filmdateien auf das Auge zieht, werden sie abgespielt und bei Bildern werden diese angezeigt und zieht man Sound-Dateien auf das Ohr kann man diese hören etc...

@Xraver

 *Quote:*   

> ch denke das sich viele Probleme in Zukunft auch von selber lösen werden. Noch ein par Generation und jedes Kind weiss was das Internet ist, das der Computer verschiedene Speicherpools hat und das google alles weiss. 

 

Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich eher das es andersherum ist. Windows wird die Jugend so verblöden, das sie bis auf vorgegebene Dinge nichts mehr am PC verändern können, weil das Interesse fehlt oder weil man es noch nicht mal mehr braucht um die tolle Computerspiele zu spielen. Google führ doch auf anderer Seite dazu das man sich vieles nicht mehr merkt. Sondern alles gleich nachschlägt. Das ist gefährlicher als man denkt, weil man dann vom Internet abhängig wird und auch von dem was Google einem Präsentiert. Freie Informationen werden immer weniger, oder so unüberschaubar das man für "die guten" Bezahlen muss.

Gut nacht!

----------

## xraver

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Xraver
> 
>  *Quote:*   ch denke das sich viele Probleme in Zukunft auch von selber lösen werden. Noch ein par Generation und jedes Kind weiss was das Internet ist, das der Computer verschiedene Speicherpools hat und das google alles weiss.  
> ...

 

Na ich hoffe mal das die Schulen unseren Kindern bei bringen werden wie man z.B JogDial Funktionen benutzt oder eben richtig sucht im Netz.  Natürlich muss der Lehrer was auf dem Kasten haben und sich nicht nur auf Wort beschränken - dann kann er auch die Neugier der Kids erwecken. Auch einfache Sachen wie "was ist ein Dateidialog" müssten vermittelt werden. Denn ich glaube, wenn jemand weiss was ein Datei-Dialog ist - dann ist es egal unter welchen OS der Datei-dialog erscheint. Grundwissen eben - was die meisten nicht haben. Zu meiner Schulzeit vor 10Jahren war der Lehrer so blöd. Mehr als Word konnte er nicht und das auch sehr schlecht. Was hies das für mich? Langweiliger Computerkurs in dem die Aufgabe in 5min gelöst war. Den Rest der Stunde war ich mit stören Beschäftigt was mit schließlich ne 6 auf Zeugnis einbrachte. (Internet zum zeitvertreib gab es noch nicht)

Weis jemand wie es heute in den Schulen aussiht?

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Weis jemand wie es heute in den Schulen aussiht?

 

Wovon träumst du Nachts?  :Wink: 

Also was ich so von Bekannten/Verwandten/Freunde/etc. höre, ist eher erschreckend. Dort ist die Bildung der "Informatik"-Lehrer auf dem Niveau wie bei unseren Politikern Beckstein, Schäuble und Zypries. Es mag Schulen geben, bei denen der Informatik-Lehrer entsprechend dafür ausgebildet wurde oder zuvor einen entsprechenden Beruf hatte, was ihm ermöglicht qualifizierten Unterricht in dem Bereich abzuhalten. Es mag auch Schulen geben, die modern sind, sein wollen, in eine gewisse technische Richtung gehen oder ein entsprechendes Niveau haben wollen und sich somit auch mit moderner Technik außeinandersetzen. Dazu werden sich aber wohl nur einige Gymnasien, technische (Berufs-)Schulen und Privatschulen zählen. Zumindest kann ich das so aus meiner Umgebung beurteilen. An einer Realschule, beispielsweise, ist immer noch derjenige Informatiklehrer, der sich am besten mit PCs auskennt. Dem wurden dann ein paar Bücher bestellt (M$ Excel, Word, Powerpoint für Dummies) und das vermittelt der den Schülern. Natürlich setzt der (und nicht nur der) Lehrer voraus, dass die Schüler zuhause ebenso M$ Windows und Office haben. Wie soll er auch sonst die Hausaufgabe "Erstelle eine möglichst hippe Präsentation über unsere Schule in Powerpoint." beurteilen? Es mag Städte und Länder geben in denen ein anderer Wind weht und man dort auch auf eine entsprechende Qualifizierung in dem Bereich achtet. Von dem, was ich so höre, ist das aber eher weniger der Fall und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, bis eine/unsere Generation, die sowohl durchschnittlich technisch begabt, als auch mit nötigem Wissen, Respekt und Verantwortung an diese Sache herangeht oder der Befehl von ganz oben kommt. Aber da es in der Politik genauso aussieht und sich auch dort erst etwas ändern wird, wenn eine derartige Generation in den Stühlen sitzt, kann man auf die wohl vorerst nicht zählen. Und für die nachfolgende YouTube/MySpace/MTV/LÖLZ/ROFFEL-Generation sehe ich wieder schwarz, außer wenn diese mit zunehmender Reife auch ihr Verhalten gegenüber der Technik ändert, was gut sein kann. Problem derzeit ist aber, dass diese Jugend mit den Pseudoinformatiklehrern in einem Klassenraum sitzt. Und bis dieser Generationswechsel bei Lehrern und Politkern erfolgt, wird es wohl noch einige Jahre dauern.

----------

## tamiko

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> ...

 

Genau!

Ich erinnere mich an meine Schulzeit.

Das einzige, das dort jemals mit Computern zu tun hatte, war ein Fach namens ITG - "Informationstechnische Grundbildung".

Gut - es ging (und geht glaube ich heute noch - so lange ist meine Schulzeit noch nicht her   :Wink:  ) laut Lehrplan um die Vermittlung von "Medienkompetenz" und der  Vermittlung von Grundkenntnissen in der Arbeit mit Computern.

Und wie sah das ganze nun aus?

Im Großen und Ganzen ein Jahr lang (alle zwei Wochen, dafür zweistündig) Einführung in Microsoft Office.

(Gut auch das kann man jetzt noch vertreten - Irgendeine Plattform muss man ja nehmen...)

Aber auf was für einem Niveau??

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich Office-Suiten und deren filigrane, subtile Benutzung nie sonderlich interessiert haben - aber ich hatte zu Beginn schon mehr Ahnung, als der Lehrkörper, der das unterrichtet hatte. (oder besser: sollte)

Und genau an diesem Punkt sollte unsere Bildungspolitik arbeiten. Wir bräuchten für die Vermittlung von "Medienkompetenz" eindeutig "medienkompetentere" Lehrkörper.

Grüße,

tamiko

----------

## slick

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Natürlich setzt der (und nicht nur der) Lehrer voraus, dass die Schüler zuhause ebenso M$ Windows und Office haben. Wie soll er auch sonst die Hausaufgabe "Erstelle eine möglichst hippe Präsentation über unsere Schule in Powerpoint." beurteilen? 

 

Kann ich nur bestätigen, solche Fälle sind mir auch bekannt. <zyn>Ist natürlich auch vollkommen klar das sich jeder Neunte-Klasse-Schüler ein komplettes Officepaket leisten kann.</zyn>

Grüße von Edith:

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Und bis dieser Generationswechsel bei Lehrern und Politkern erfolgt, wird es wohl noch einige Jahre dauern.

 

Ich glaube nicht das dies so unbedingt funktioniert. Wie lange braucht jemand aus dem Schulabschlußalter bis in die politsche Entscheidungsebene? Sagen wir mal optimistische 20 Jahre. Bei der aktuellen Entwicklung eine ziemlich lange Zeit, wenn man bedenkt das das Internet (in der heutigen Form) vielleicht etwa 10 Jahre alt ist und sich das Wissen der Menschheit afaik etwa alle 4 Jahre verdoppelt. Es ist z.B. jetzt schon ziemlich schwierig sich in die Techniken von "Web 2.0" reinzuarbeiten (ich sag nur Ajax und Co.) obwohl das eigentlich noch sehr jung ist.

----------

## tamiko

@ slick:

Dein Zynismus erinnert mich an eine Begegnung mit einem Klassenkammeraden meines Bruders um Weihnachten.

Ich war zu Besuch bei der Familie und hatte meinen Computer mitgebracht.

Selbiger Klassenkammerad war von Amarok schwer begeistert. (wer ist das nicht .   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Es entspann sich dann ungefähr folgender Dialog:

- Boah ist das geil, was hat denn das gekostet?

- Äh. Das hat mich nichts gekostet. Dieses ...

- Also gecrackt ?

- Nein. Das Programm ist Open Source. [Erklärbär]...[/Erklärbär]

- Ja aber was hast du dafür denn dann gezahlt?

- Ja nichts.

- Ja dann ist es doch gecrackt!

...

Naja. Ich hätte vllt. das Wörtchen "Freeware" in den Mund nehmen sollen.  (...)

Trotzdem trifft dieser Dialog den Wissensstand und die Einstellung der Großteil der Schüler ziemlich gut.

Zur M$-Office-Schülerversion: Ich sehe gerade, dass sie diese ja schon für "schlappe" 140 verhökern - da muss man ja nur auf die nächsten 3 Computerspiele verzichten. (Wobei: Die kauft man sich doch auch nicht - das ist ja "uncool")

----------

## slick

Ich fange dann immer ganz vorsichtig mit "Ich habe gar keine Windows" an. In den meisten Fällen kommt immer noch: "Hää? Wie jetzt? Gibt es da nochwas anderes?" oder "Wie funktioniert denn dann Dein Computer?"   :Wink: 

----------

## momonster

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen ein Jahr lang (alle zwei Wochen, dafür zweistündig) Einführung in Microsoft Office.
> 
> 

 

Also ich (als Ostgermane) habe im Informatikunterricht in der Schule (DDR) gelernt wie ein Rechner funktioniert und wir haben programmiert (auf dem KC85 in Basic).

Im Osten war doch alles besser ...  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

So schlecht war es im kapitalischischen Westen aber auch nicht.

Wir haben SQL- und Scheme (Lisp-Dialekt) gelernt. Der Lehrer war aber auch echt eine Ausnahme in der Schule (evtl. sogar in der ganzen Stadt).

...und natuerlich Logo (hiess die "Sprache" so? Wo man die Schildkroete rumkommandieren konnte...   :Very Happy:  )

EDIT: Aber lasst mal zurueck zum Thema kommen: Das mit dem OS for Dummies fand ich spannend.

----------

## slick

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Aber lasst mal zurueck zum Thema kommen: Das mit dem OS for Dummies fand ich spannend.

 

Also meines Erachtens müßte eine DAU-OS gekoppelt sein an "DAU-Hardware". Sowas wie Knoppix kann zwar aktuelle Hardware ganz gut erkennen, aber was wenn was doch nicht ganz paßt? Dann ist DAU aufgeschmissen und das OS wird seinem Namen nicht gerecht. Daher müßte es zumindest ein gewisses "Hardware-Profil" geben bzw. das DAU-OS an bestimmte Hardware gebunden ist.

----------

## hoschi

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Bedanken wir uns bei der Axel-Springer AG und Bertelsmann: Haltet das Volk dumm, dann macht es auch keine Zicken... 
> 
> Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Ich finde das, was die Herren da miteinander besprochen haben gar nicht mal so übel. Oder glaubst du Bild und co sind daran schuld, dass die Leute Kilo-, Mega- und Gigabyte durcheinander bringen? Ich erlebe es immer wieder, dass Leute, welche zwar täglich mit dem Computer arbeiten die einfachsten Dinge aber nicht benennen können oder Kilo- und Gigabyte durcheinander bringen.

 

Bildschirm:

Ein Laptop sollte so um die 13/14 Zoll haben, damit laesst sich gut arbeiten und man kann den Laptop noch bequem mitnehmen. Wenn man einen eleganten Ersatz fuer den Desktop will und mit CAD/Design/Modeller arbeitet sind grosse Laptops eine teure Moeglichkeit.

Zur Festplatte: Kein Mensch braucht 80 GB, so viel Speicher braucht man in einem Laptop nur dann wenn man Emule drauf laufen laesst. Wer viele Daten transportieren will, sollte andere Loesungen verwenden. Grosse Datenmengen auf dem Laptop zu speichern ist gefaehrlich und teuer noch dazu. Ich meine Damit nicht, dass man seine Fotos und Dokumente nicht darauf speichern sollte, aber die "speicherintensiven" Daten sind da fehl am Platz.

Den Quatsch mit der Grafikkarte...

Die Glossy-Displays sollen aus Firmensicht das Ablesen von Passwoertern/Daten erschweren, ansonsten ist das reines Marketing.

Und Acer ist nicht ganz so toll, wenn man der aktuellen c't glauben darf.

Der Investitionsgrund war zudem mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein zerschossenes Windows mit kaputten/fehlenden Treibern und nicht veraltete Hardware.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Aber lasst mal zurueck zum Thema kommen: Das mit dem OS for Dummies fand ich spannend. 
> 
> Also meines Erachtens müßte eine DAU-OS gekoppelt sein an "DAU-Hardware". Sowas wie Knoppix kann zwar aktuelle Hardware ganz gut erkennen, aber was wenn was doch nicht ganz paßt? Dann ist DAU aufgeschmissen und das OS wird seinem Namen nicht gerecht. Daher müßte es zumindest ein gewisses "Hardware-Profil" geben bzw. das DAU-OS an bestimmte Hardware gebunden ist.

 

Also da sehe ich das Problem einfach darin, das Hardware-Herstelle nicht bereit sind Offene Treiber zu schreiben. (Welches Interesse ich aber durchaus auch nachvollziehen kann!!). Normalerweise sind Hersteller ja bemüht das der Kunde mit seinem Produkt möglichst gut Arbeiten kann. Und eigentlich ist eine vernünftige Hardware Erkennung dann ganz im Sinne des Hardware-Herstellers! Und noch besser als Open-Source kann man es für die Treiber-Schreibenden-Hardware-Producer doch nicht machen. 

Hier spaltet sich aber das eigentliche Problem auf. Erstens behaupte ich das es zuwenig Qualifizierte Entwickler gibt die Ohne Unterstützung von MS.. Treiber für Unabhängige Plattformen entwickeln können. Somit ist klar das sich alle nur nach MS richten. Vielleicht auch einfach weil eine Treiberentwicklung für dieses Betriebssystem weniger Kosten verursacht.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das man mittlerweile fast für jedes neue MS-OS neue Treiber zu entwickeln sind. Irgendwann muss das doch auch den Herstellen wurmen.

Zweitens möchte man ja auch nicht das für dritte noch Transparenter wird welche Chips in welchem Produkt stecken usw. Für HW-Entwickler gehört das ja schon zum Betriebsgeheimnis ;)

Bisschen OT; letzt hatte ich doch tatsächlich eine Live-CD (Ausgabe 10/2005 Delug) die es nicht geschafft hatte auf einem AM2-Sockel-Chip zu laufen. Muss man bei aktuellen Live-CDs auf die 32/64 Bit Version achten? (Bis vorgestern dachte ich wirklich das 64-Bit CPUs auch mit 32-Bit Code klarkommen....)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Schule und dem ECDL-Computerführerschein!

Ich hab an der Handelschule mal so einen Test gemacht. Man beantwortet die Fragen im Browser und muss unter Multiple Choice die richtige Lösung auswählen. Leider hab ich grade keine Beispielfragen gefunden. Aber sie sind der Art:

Mit welchem Shortcut können Sie eine Word-Dukument abspeichern?

oder

Wo finden Sie die Absatzformatierung?

Besonders gestört hat mich das man in meinem Oben genannten Link, die Anpreisung des "ECDL-Führerschein" als IT-­Zer­ti­fi­zie­run­gen. Dem gegenüber sind die LPI-Zertifizierungen wie ein Hochschulabschluss!

Hier noch ein kurzer Auszug zum Inhalt des ECDL:

 *Quote:*   

> Grundlagen der Informationstechnologie: Bestandteile und Funktionsweise eines PC; Grundwissen Software; Datenschutz und Datensicherheit; Ergonomie; Netzwerke; Computerbenutzung und Dateiverwaltung mit MS Windows: Arbeiten mit der grafischen Benutzeroberfläche; Umgang mit Dateien, Ordnern und Programmen; Texteditor; Verwendung der Hilfe-Funktion; Textverarbeitung mit Word: Texte erstellen und formatieren; Erstellen von Spalten und Tabellen; Dokumentvorlagen; Serienbriefe; Tabellenkalkulation mit Excel: Erstellen, Formatieren und Ändern einer Tabelle; Diagramme erstellen und bearbeiten; Listen mit großen Datenmengen; Umgang mit Pivot-Tabellen; Datenbanken mit Access: Grundlagen der Datenbanktechnik; Datenbank-Handling mit Abfragen, Auswahl- und Sortierfunktionen; Planung und Erstellung einer Datenbank; Präsentation mit PowerPoint: Erstellen einer Präsentation; Einsatz von Effekten; Diagramme und Organigramme einbinden; Verwendung von Grafikobjekten und Zeichnungen; Internet und E-Mail mit Internet Explorer und Outlook: Umgang mit dem Internet-Browser; Informationssuche im Internet; E-Mails erstellen und versenden; Sicherheit im Internet.

 

An und für sich ist das ja alles gar nicht mal so schlecht. Was ich aber brechreiz bei mir hervorruft ist das es nur dem Monopolisten dient und eigentlich sind viele dieser Informationen Frei zugänglich und man braucht nicht extra Geld für ein Fernstudium zahlen oder für eine solche "Ausbildung" die in meinen Augen nichts Wert ist. Jeder kennt doch diese Ankreuz-Test vom Führerschein. Nach dem selben Prinzip sind diese Tests.

Edit:

Was spricht dagegen das man all diese Zertifizierung mit OpenOffice statt mit MS-Office macht?  Lobbyismus 

----------

## manuels

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also meines Erachtens müßte eine DAU-OS gekoppelt sein an "DAU-Hardware". Sowas wie Knoppix kann zwar aktuelle Hardware ganz gut erkennen, aber was wenn was doch nicht ganz paßt? Dann ist DAU aufgeschmissen und das OS wird seinem Namen nicht gerecht. Daher müßte es zumindest ein gewisses "Hardware-Profil" geben bzw. das DAU-OS an bestimmte Hardware gebunden ist.

 

Dieser Meinung kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Ein DAU-Computer ist jetzt kein High-End-Rechner (also allerneuste Hardware)

Im Allgemeinen sind das Rechner, deren Hardware schon ein bisschen aelter ist und fuer die bereits Treiber existieren.

ABER: Natuerlich ist es nicht einfach einem DAU beizubringen, dass fuer sein Geraet (noch) kein Treiber exisitert. Der DAU haette Recht: Der Kernel ist schuld (auch wenn er dies nicht so formulieren wuerde)

----------

## Finswimmer

DAU Hardware:

Spinnen wir das mal weiter:

Das OS existiert, du kannst es kostenlos runterladen oder als CD bekommen.

Dazu gibt es dann ein kleines Büchlein, in der alle unterstützte Hardware drin steht.

Der Dau nimmt dies und vergleicht es mit dem Handbuch seines PCs. Kann ihm ja egal sein, was das im Einzelnen bedeutet, hauptsache ist, es lässt sich im Büchlein wiederfinden.

Fertig.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Wenn der schon die CD hat, kann er sie auch gleich einlegen und ein Hardware-Check-Programm aufrufen (oder es ruft sich automatisch auf), das auflistet, was unterstuetzt wird und was nicht.

EDIT: Interpunktion korrigiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wenn der schon die CD hat, kann er sie auch gleich einlegen und ein Hardware-Check-Programm aufrufen (oder es ruft sich automatisch auf), das auflistet, was unterstuetzt wird und was nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Interpunktion korrigiert.

 

Hmm. Dann halt trotzdem noch ins Internet und auf der CD das Hardware-Check Programm.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Ok, damit bin ich einverstanden.   :Wink: 

EDIT: So langsam reizt mich es echt, so eine Distribution zu basteln. Allerdings verlier ich schnell den Spass an langwierigen Projekten (und das hasse ich an mir   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ok, damit bin ich einverstanden.  
> 
> EDIT: So langsam reizt mich es echt, so eine Distribution zu basteln. Allerdings verlier ich schnell den Spass an langwierigen Projekten (und das hasse ich an mir   )

 

Was wäre, wenn wir uns einen Namen ausdenken, eine HP basteln und schauen, wie die Resonanz auf diese Idee ist?

Klar, dass nur Geeks antworten werden, aber auch die kennen ja die Bedürfnisse ihrer Angehörigen.

Wenn das dann auf breite Zustimmung trifft, kann man so langsam ans konkrete Planen gehen.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Naja, ein Versuch waere es wert.

Hat jemand Webspace und kann dort eine Wiki draufhauen   :Question: 

----------

## slick

 *manuels wrote:*   

> EDIT: So langsam reizt mich es echt, so eine Distribution zu basteln. Allerdings verlier ich schnell den Spass an langwierigen Projekten (und das hasse ich an mir   )

 

++

Bin auch dabei. Allerdings bin ich zu blöd richtig was zu coden... kann aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   EDIT: So langsam reizt mich es echt, so eine Distribution zu basteln. Allerdings verlier ich schnell den Spass an langwierigen Projekten (und das hasse ich an mir   ) 
> 
> ++
> 
> Bin auch dabei. Allerdings bin ich zu blöd richtig was zu coden... kann aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen 

 

Dito  :Smile: 

Ich brauch Kreativität

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547282.html

----------

## manuels

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Allerdings verlier ich schnell den Spass an langwierigen Projekten

 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings bin ich zu blöd richtig was zu coden... kann aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen 

 

Na das sind ja perfekte Bedinungen!   :Laughing: 

----------

## tamiko

*hihi*

Ich stimme euch voll und ganz zu.

Für manche Angehörige bräuchte man echt ein "Simple OS" (oder wie auch immer ihr das Kind nennen wollt.)

Mit der Hardwareproblematik stimme ich slick voll und ganz zu:

Das OS muss einfach idiotensicher zu installieren sein. (Erinnert mich irgendwie etwas an Ubuntu - da konnte man auch einfach durchklicken und fertig   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Und natürlich darf es dabei bei der Hardwareerkennung und Einrichtung unter *keinen* Umständen versagen. 

Ich habe damit schon leidvolle Erfahrungen bei einem Bekannten gemacht.

[Sarkasmus] Erst wollte er dieses Linux, und dann hat das nichteinmal den tollen, neuen USB-WLAN-Stick erkannt. So ein Schrott! [/Sarkasmus]

Oder aber ihr baut, falls etwas nicht erkannt wurde, eine Fehlermeldung der Art ein:

"Die Hardware XY von Anbieter YZ hat den "Simple OS"-Integritätscheck nicht bestanden. Diese Hardware stellt für Ihren Computer ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar, und sollte entfernt werden..."

Aber ich schweife ab...

@momonster:

Da bist du betreffend schulischer Vorbildung in Sachen Informatik zu beneiden    :Cool: 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in Baden-Württemberg u. Bayern (in denen ich zur Schule ging) der Computer- u. Informatikbereich (was gibt es an Angebote - wird überhaupt Informatik unterrichtet - ...) sehr stark davon abhängt, ob von den Lehrern überhaupt jmd. vorhanden ist, der sich dafür einsetzt und die notwendige Erfahrung mit sich bringt. Ansonsten wird diese Aufgabe an den Nächstbesten delegiert...

----------

## momonster

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> *hihi*
> 
> @momonster:
> 
> Da bist du betreffend schulischer Vorbildung in Sachen Informatik zu beneiden   
> ...

 

Ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können das die entsprechenden Informatiklehrer vorher wirklich eine Ausbildung bekommen haben (Crashkurs über ein halbes Jahr oder so). Kann mich aber auch täuschen, ist ja schließlich 20 Jahre her.

Hach, der KC85 war schon ein lustiges Teil.

Ich habe mir auch immer ganz brav REM angetan.

----------

## tamiko

@momonster:

Ich glaube, damals war das DDR-Bildungssystem dem Westen in dieser Hinsicht einen Schritt voraus.

Wobei, ich das nicht ganz beurteilen kann.

Der erste Computer, mit dem ich es zu tun bekam war ein 286, den ich irgendwann mit 10 Jahren von einem bekannten erbte. Ich liebte das Teil. Darauf lief ein MS Dos mit GEM. Das musste um die 1996 gewesen sein.

(Klar es gab schon wesentlich schnellere, tollere, bessere Computer - mein Vater hatte gegenüber einen 486er stehen. Aber hey es war mein Computer  :Cool:  )

Genug der Nostalgie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Bluebird hat uns ein Wiki bereitgestellt, an dem wir beide schon die ganze Zeit arbeiten, um eine gewisse Struktur reinzubekommen.

Ich würde sagen, dass der Großteil nun im Wiki abgehandelt werden kann, auch dort gibt es zu jeder Seite die Möglichkeit eine Diskussion zu starten.

Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.

Link: http://dauos-wiki.porno-bullen.de/

Tobi

----------

## ady1980

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, wie die Vorredner gesagt haben, es gibt soviele Leute, die sich nicht umgewöhnen wollen, weil es "anders" aussieht.
> 
> Und wenn Outlook dann Kmail heißt, dann will ich das gesamte komische Linux haben.
> ...

 

lol, dazu hab ich letztens was lustiges gelesen, das passt zu 100%:

http://derlangweiler.blogspot.com

----------

## Max Steel

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Weis jemand wie es heute in den Schulen aussiht?

 

Hmm, also, Ich bin noch Schüler.

Wir hatten bis 6. Klasse auch Informatikunterricht mit einem Lehrer der auch was konnte,

Leider auch nur M$ Win 98 mit M$ Office

Heute haben wir M$ WinXP Proff mit wahlweiße M$ Office OpenOffice und dann noch verschiedene andere LernProgis.

Der Server is ein Novell Netware irgendwas.

Komischerweiße war ich immer der "Könner" der die Rechner erstmal zum Laufen bekommen musste, es liefen nicht alle sofort.

NAja jetz bin ich 9.

---> Meint ihr mein Desktop is überladen? <---

Edith:

Ha erster uf Seite 4

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ---> Meint ihr mein Desktop is überladen? <--- 

 

Ja und außerdem häßlich, aber mein Windows-Desktop sieht auch nicht anders aus. Ich benutz mein Windows nur zum zocken (auch schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr) und hab keinen Bock da aufzuräumen.  :Smile: 

Nebenbei bemerkt, du hättest den 2MB BMP-Screenshot ja auch in was handlicheres konvertieren können...

----------

## Max Steel

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ---> Meint ihr mein Desktop is überladen? <---  
> 
> Ja und außerdem häßlich, aber mein Windows-Desktop sieht auch nicht anders aus. Ich benutz mein Windows nur zum zocken (auch schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr) und hab keinen Bock da aufzuräumen. 

 

Danke, ich bemüh mich.

 *Xortex375 wrote:*   

> Nebenbei bemerkt, du hättest den 2MB BMP-Screenshot ja auch in was handlicheres konvertieren können...

 

oki, merk ich mir fürs nächste mal.

PS:

Jetz is aber genug, wir sin im OT

----------

